# Good bye Jimmy



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.

My father fought MS very bravely until about two weeks ago.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

RIP Jimmie, I had the pleasure of meeting Jimmie at his event several years ago. What he started shall be carried on......


----------

